# Starting to hate my Puppy!! (HELP)



## Trigga (Apr 18, 2009)

First of all hi to everybody on the forum!!

Secondly i know the title of the topic is quite harsh but my Girlfriend and myself are just at breaking point with this stupid dog.

Too start off We have a 12 week old white German Shepherd puppy, who when we brought him was the pack leader of his litter. We have had him with us for 4 weeks now and his behaviour just hasnt calmed down.

His toilet going outside has improved but he still seems to just go on our carpet when the moment chooses (sometimes he has been outside for 20 mins in the garden and still returns inside and pee's). The major problem tho is his biting and aggressive behaviour. He is being crated at night and throughout the day while we are at work which he has taken to just fine (after some sleepless nights). He is fine on walks and is taking to his training well but we just cant stop the biting and aggresiveness.....believe me we have tried EVERYTHING!!

Just this minute i was in the garden picking up his poo and he was biting on my legs and drew blood which has led me to write this. I know biting and nibbling is normal behaviour for puppys when teething etc but this is actually getting quite aggressive and constant. We have tried the firm "NO", pushing him gently away,which he just reacts to it with narling and biting and snapping even more. We have tried replacing our skin for toys, gripping the back of his neck to say no, all just result in him getting more aggresive and biting more.

The last 2 days we have resorted too dragging him out to the garden after every episode then letting him back in once he and we have calmed down just to be greeted by 5 seconds of loves then back on the biting and growling. We are marked all over from it.

Without sounding rude we know alot of people will come back with "Its just normal puppy behaviour, teething etc" but we would really appreciate some advice from somebody that knows the breed or knows how to deal with dominant dogs, especially as he is getting bigger we do not want a big aggresive dog on our hands, because we do love him and want to be able to play and cuddle etc without being mauled....... we want him and us to be happy together. 

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't no how to help even though i've bin through this with my dog. just bumping you up so you get help good luck


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Firstly, can I ask if you have contacted his breeder for support and help with this. If not then do - that is what they are there for. Secondly, have you taken him to any puppy training classes. Again, do - they will help with all this and more. 

but we just cant stop the biting and aggresiveness.....believe me we have tried EVERYTHING!!

What exactly have you tried?


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

Trigga said:


> First of all hi to everybody on the forum!!
> 
> Too start off We have a 12 week old white German Shepherd puppy, who when we brought him was the pack leader of his litter.


did you know it was the 'pack leader of the litter' the reason i ask this is coz if you did you knowingly brought a dominant dog who sees himself as the pack leader in whichever 'pack' he is in.

it is normal behaviours but normal plus dominant can get pretty painful. my advice is to consult a proffessional and work on elevating your role (which will be hard and take time).
training will obviously help but only if it is consistent (am not saying you are not consistant) as a dominant dog will see inconsistency as a weakness on your part and will possibly make the dominant part of his personality worse.

also 'stay calm' this is gonna be the hardest thing to do (especially if you are at your wits end) but any tension or even fear will be picked up by the dog and can make things worse.

it can be sorted but i would consult a proffesional for advice about how to do it.

wendy


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm don't know much in particular to the GSD.
However I can advise what I did with my dogs.
Re the toilet raining - stay out in the garden with him no matter how long it takes.
At first I was stood in my garden, wind rain etc, for up to 45 mins they soon learn that they only go back in if they perform and get quicker. I would take them out every hour plus whenever they woke up, finished eating, stopped playing or looked like they were sniffing about.

How long is the puppy left crated during the day? As he may have a lot of energy and boredem built up and be overexcited when he's with you.
Give him things to do to wear him out mentaly - such as stuffed kongs and treat balls. play with interactive toys with him such as Dispensing & Interactive Dog Toys - Dog-Toy.co.uk

It sounds like he hasn't learned bite inhabition, what I would do is squeal loudly as if he has hurt you, this is what a litter mate would do and turn away ignoring the pup - obviously if he is drawing blood it may be advisable to leave the room. My dog trainer always advised that I left the room not remove the dog.

*I would also sign up for puppy classes, dog socialisation and if you feel you need it get a behaviourist in to advice you further.*

Best of luck good for you to seek out advice and support, now he's 12 weeks a few short walks a day should help (be careful not to over excercise him)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Right I know the breed and this behaviour as I was really worried at one point about my pup Henrick, he would bite me my OH and the kids. I found that yelping loudly when he bit stopped him as telling him no etc wasn't working he is a puppy and understood a yelp means I've hurt you. If you keep letting him out regullarly, especially after waking up, playing, eating and drinking and just before bedtime he will eventually just get it, he is learning this even if he has slip ups. I had a baby play pen which I put Henrick in for a few minutes when he got too silly (so I didn't loose my temper) and I reccomend that or a crate to anybody with a puppy.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

He still only a baby, at 12weeks ours was biting us our legs e.t.c 

We would say "ouch" in a high pinched voice which would make him stop and say "NO BITE" in a firm voice. Each and every time he did it. 
Consistancy is the key imo just like children they need have bad behaviour corrected the same way each time 

You could also try time out and put him in another room until he has calmed down.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Trigga said:


> First of all hi to everybody on the forum!!
> 
> Secondly i know the title of the topic is quite harsh but my Girlfriend and myself are just at breaking point with this stupid dog.
> 
> ...


Ummm, 
First thing is - the dogs NOT stupid! Has the idea crossed you mind that the major flaws could lie with the owner?

That said - welcome to the forum! and despite my opening line everyone her is willing to help and advice you, there are many members on her who are far more advanced with training then myself - who I am sure will be along soon to give firm kind advice!

It takes some pups longer then others to cotton on that they have to go to the toilet outside, I assume that you have been putting him outside aftr he has eaten, when he wakes up etc - always be sure to make a mega fuss of him when he produces, we used to get frustrated with out youngest - we would stand outside with her for ages and she would run in and pee on the paper near the door - which leaves me to ask - are you using paper or pads?? as these do not help imo.

The play biting - is normal behaviour - but a habit that needs discouraging at the earliest opportunity - which I gather you are working hard on. In the pack this is how he would be behaving now, the bitch would be dishing out the dicipline and keeping them in check. As you say you have tried to turn your back and ignore this behaviour without success.(I have been in this situation) You need to totally ignore him, say nothing at all and turn away from him, be consistant if this fails try to turn his attention in other directions i.e with a toy and the sit command - not giving the toy or treat until his bum hits the floor.

All the best - and don't be put off - you will work it out! with time. patience and above all love!! hate don't work - it only makes an aggressive dog in the end!
DT


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

as soon as he wakes from sleep, head to the front door calling him wander around aimlessly once hes with you (dont fuss him to get him outside - pick him up if necessary) when he pees, praise - rub behind his ears - they like this. Same again when he poos.
Its all about routine - do this everytime they wake ... then an or or two after they have been in the house.
It may take a while to get him used to it though dont get stressed .. they are finding out whos boss and what the rules are. Use the same command ie NO, Leave, Ah Ah when you dont want him to do something but dont make it into a game ... you should be able to get a handle on his niggles within a week. Everything else let him have some fun - dont correct him on everything he does, get him used to patting when hes good, and get him into a good sleep routine.
Thres loads of training books so buy one ... rule is consistency, if not dont let him into your lounge until he has weed/pood


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

oh boy how we can relate to that!
We found a dog trainer who was a great help, she gave us confidence to deal with our dogs behaviours. (yes DT it was us not the dog!) especially for my son who seemed to get the brunt of Bobbys nibbles.
As to the toilet training Bobby was always very good, he was given a tasty treat everytime he wee'd or poo'd out doors. I still, at 8 months old praise him for wee's or poo's outdoors and give occasional treats.
Take care, keep smiling.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You could try noise diversion. It worked really well with my first dog. He was an evil puppy. It was like someone had opened a portal to hell and released this demon in a puppy disguise. Telling him off just seemed to fuel his desire to be as naughty as possible. He was, and still is a dominant dog, and if yours is being dominant, rather than just a normal puppy, then its something you need to get on top of and stay on top of. Consistency is the only way to deal with it.
In my experience a dominant dog will constantly push the boundaries throughout its life, in one way or another. With Oscar we used a tin filled with coins, and we also did a loud and throaty "ahhhh" or a loud shriek.

Dogs react differently to various training methods, and if this continues id recommend seeking professional advice.

Are you both consistent with the training methods? Puppies are quick to cotton on to what is acceptable and what isnt. Maybe he just doesnt understand that what hes doing is wrong.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

As for toilet training i had the 20 minute rule. I put mine out in the garden every 20 minutes, unless they were asleep. I also put them out as soon as they woke up, and straight after feeding and playing. Also just before putting them to bed at night.
My first dog only ever soiled the house when he had the runs. And my second only peed a handful of times as i wasnt always quick enough in opening his puppy cage door, and i think the excitement was too much and his little bladder couldnt wait anymore.
I also used to get up at 2am to give them the chance to pee overnight.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Dont worry too much about the toilet training just keep going with what you are doing with that if its any conselation ours has just got the hang at 8 months. Maybe your right and the the dog is dominant, so do you allow him treats out of your hand, do you feed him before yourselves and do you allow him through doors before you. I have always done all of these things but my three were never dominant but and i do know that you should never allow this with a dominant dog, it can also make a non dominant dog dominant


----------



## Trigga (Apr 18, 2009)

HI again and thanks for all the helpfull replies!!

We have read through them all and it is a big relief alot of people have gone/going through the same thing. Sometimes i think we may be over reacting but it has really become cause for concern just lately.

Well after my major rant this morning (obviously i had blood running out of my shin lol) he has settled down today and had a nice long day out in the park and around the market and has been absolutely good as gold, so the reference to him being more hyper when just let out of the crate is a very fair explanation and something we will keep a keen eye on. 

With reference to buying a dominant pack leader.....At the time we chose him he was only 5 weeks old and had not become the dominant leader untill a week before collecting him, so it wasnt really our choice and we knew we would have our work cut out on finding out.

We are going to try and be more patient and progress with the yelping and lead him straight outside by the collar everytime he becomes vocal or aggressive and hope for the best, as everything else just doesnt work. We have him booked in for puppy classes in May and he has a puppy party 27th of April. As for the owners taking the blame comment, i would say we are very responsible and have educated ourselves well before and during getting the pup and have been as consistant as we can,,,, sometimes maybe thats not enough with some dogs,,,so we battle on.

Thanks again everyone

P.S. Henrick looks like a quality dog!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooh you will love the puppy party, they are really great fun. I do remember Henrick snapping at the kids faces and thinking oh gawd he's so aggressive what if he never stops doing this. If it wasn't for the advice I got off this forum I would have gone crazy. Good choice of puppy by the way,I need to see piccies.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Trigga said:


> HI again and thanks for all the helpfull replies!!
> 
> We have read through them all and it is a big relief alot of people have gone/going through the same thing. Sometimes i think we may be over reacting but it has really become cause for concern just lately.
> 
> ...


So if you knew you were getting a dominant dog or not. . . . . So what as long as you are taking the right steps and right advice which you obviously arethen good on ya, it sounds like you have relised you need to be more patient and i think you will once you have spoke to people like on here things start to become clearer and you start putting things into perspective. I think you will all do well and good luck. Keep us informed and do the walking through doors first eating first that with the combination of all the other advice, you'l get there


----------



## Gsd_mad (Jan 1, 2008)

Trigga said:


> First of all hi to everybody on the forum!!
> 
> Secondly i know the title of the topic is quite harsh but my Girlfriend and myself are just at breaking point with this stupid dog.
> 
> ...


Your puppy is 12 weeks old, regards the biting, he is being 'playful', you are now his 'Pack-Leader' 
Regarding the toileting, you say he's out in the garden for 20 minute's, are you actually watching him, this is something you need to do, to ensure he is doing his business!
We have a GSD, and one previous, they can be dominant if let! Feel free to PM us. 
Just to add, your puppy, is being crated for far to long! At night, and while your at work during the day, the puppy is not getting the freedom he deserves!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I have two GSDs one was very dominent as a pup and still can be if we are not firm but in a kind way, He is also the alpha dog of the two , when we got them they were taken out on every wake up and every hour at least and highly praised when doing the loo outside also we would get up during the night to toliet them, as its unlikly a young pup can go all night i think 4 hours is about the right time length, we did not feed after 6-00pm and only one drink after tea, we didnt have any accidents doing this , we would stay out as long as it took , your pup is very young and they do tend to play bite hard, we found that a firm no and Ouch louldly then igore them for a few mins worked quite well, they need lots of mental stimulation while at home , and they were never left for longer than a short time as pups can only learn with our help, they are now 18mths old and the alpha dog still likes to mouth us but very gentle its play he would never hurt us, pups have to learn that with your help, dont give up it will all come together as he gets older i think we all go through this , i have kept sheps for 20 years and we have brought them all up this way, good luck things will get better hes just a baby and needs you to be his pack leader firm but kind and lots of praise .


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great to hear your booked into puppy classes - good luck and have fun.
I found when I went it was great learning the commands, but the best thing was all the great advice the trainer had and sharing experiences with the other puppy owners.
The puppy party sounds like a great idea:thumbup:
Keep working at it consistancy is the key.
You've had some great advice from some GSD owners.


----------



## Trigga (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the extra advice above........ we are going to be trying all of this.
Im sure you all know that you just dont realise how hard a puppy is going to be untill you actually get them home and the nightmare begins but we are learning and im sure its all going to get easier with time.

We did notice a huge improvement with his behaviour yesterday after the long afternoon out, hardly any biting and lot of loves, even when we got him home, which was nice but todays a new day lol.

We do watch him when he soils outside and he is usually very quick and we have always given lots of praise and treats, except when he starts to eat it EEEWWWWW!! 

Yes we crate him for quite long hours but never longer than 3 hours during the day, usually 9am-12.30pm when my partner returns for an hours lunch and then im usually home around 3.30pm where he is taken for his long walk and allowed free for the rest of the evening. The crate is an extra large one aswell (so he can grow into it) so he has plenty of room to stretch and move about in it and occasionally he does pee in there on a puppy pad on one side of the crate.... but im not sure if this is a good thing or bad really.


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi, my border collie was nightmare with biting especially to my teenage daughter and often drew blood. I too was in despair but was advised to use the pet 'corrector spray' by my dog trainer. It emits a loud hiss which is supposed to mimic the sound of a animal or bird. Used correctly it works-certainly did for us. Cassie is 21 weeks now and doesn't bite. With regard to toileting-she never 'poohed' in the house ever but still has the odd wee accident. She has never messed in her crate since after the first couple of weeks although she is just usually in during the night as i am trying to work my hubbys days off so that she is not left too long during the day until she is a lot older.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Gwen Bailey The Perfect Puppy Book. The bible for all puppy owners.


----------



## Gsd_mad (Jan 1, 2008)

Trigga said:


> Thanks for all the extra advice above........ we are going to be trying all of this.
> Im sure you all know that you just dont realise how hard a puppy is going to be untill you actually get them home and the nightmare begins but we are learning and im sure its all going to get easier with time.
> 
> We did notice a huge improvement with his behaviour yesterday after the long afternoon out, hardly any biting and lot of loves, even when we got him home, which was nice but todays a new day lol.
> ...


Regards him eating the poo, add mixed herbs to his meal, and this will deter him from eating it, because of the smell, it won't hurt him, we had to do the same thing once before 
Regards the crate, I wouldn't put a puppy pad in the crate, as this is giving him the opportunity to mess in his crate, which you want to get him out of.....I would shorten the space he has in the crate, enough space so he can turn around, sit/lay down, and keep it at the for a couple of weeks....dogs won't mess in there own 'small' space...It will also strengthen his bladder, so he will learn to 'hold it' until outside....Hope this helps


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I think you've had a lot of advice, but at the risk of over-bombarding you......

When I've read your points about the biting I'm thinking that you need to be careful about not making this into a game. You say you say no and push him away or you drag him outside by the collar. Personally, I think both of those involve you reacting to the dog which is in danger of the dog thinking this is a game, or reacting back. As other posters have said, the best thing I found was to immediately yelp, and turn your back. Ignore the pup for a few seconds then grab a toy and wiggle it, as soon as pup mouths the toy go over board on the praise. Teach him toy = praise, human = ignore.

Good luck, the first two years are the worst :lol::biggrin::lol:

PS - I second the recommendation for Gwen Bailey's Perfect Puppy book, the sooner you occupy his mind the better!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Definately recommend more mental stimulation. Frozen stuffed kongs are great for teething and will occupy him for a while.

I love the football game. If he is hyper place half a dozen plastic milk bottles on the floor and kick them about, always kick one that he isn't going for and he will dart about trying to get the one you kicked.

The book you have been recommended is excellent (buy it).

The biting thing will go away you just MUST be calm, consistent in your approach and as persistent as he is being.

I used a "time out" method with Oscar. Calm = lots of attention Manic = isolation for a few minutes, reintroduce him to the room when he is calm and give him a treat then if he starts again do it again.

Oscar hardly mouths at all and there was a singnificant decrease around 4/5 months and believe me he was a demon for it.

As far as toileting goes really it's down to you. The more time you spend getting him to go outside the quicker he will get what you want from him. 

Again consistent and persistent is the key, it will take longer because you aren't there all day so you just need to be aware of that. Remember he WANTS to please you he just has to understand what is required of him to do that.

Good Luck xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Deb said:


> Hi, my border collie was nightmare with biting especially to my teenage daughter and often drew blood. I too was in despair but was advised to use the pet 'corrector spray' by my dog trainer. It emits a loud hiss which is supposed to mimic the sound of a animal or bird. Used correctly it works-certainly did for us. Cassie is 21 weeks now and doesn't bite. With regard to toileting-she never 'poohed' in the house ever but still has the odd wee accident. She has never messed in her crate since after the first couple of weeks although she is just usually in during the night as i am trying to work my hubbys days off so that she is not left too long during the day until she is a lot older.


We have used the pet corrector with some success as Oscar developed a "nipping" habit (it was like a temper tantrum if he didn't get his own way) but i would not like to use it it until they are over 4 months it is really important that it is only used as per the instructions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Trigga said:


> Yes we crate him for quite long hours but never longer than 3 hours during the day, usually 9am-12.30pm when my partner returns for an hours lunch and then im usually home around 3.30pm where he is taken for his long walk and allowed free for the rest of the evening.


He is being crated quite a lot in my opinion..about 6 hours during the day plus at night.. I suppose during his puppyhood its ok in that he needs a lot of sleep but maybe you could consider giving him a bit more freedom as he grows older (im no fan of crates to be honest - at least when it involves closing the door lol but thats not the topic)! My dog always had a fair bit of the house to run around when I wasnt home and I always give him a filled Kong when I go (and he knows it well..he knows when i am going to leave and give him his Kong and you can see hes almost wishing i would get ready quicker and go so that he can have his Kong!! LOL)!

You could consider giving him a longish walk in the morning as well to tire him before you leave, it can help can him down...
I would say all this "bad" behaviour (niping etc) is probably down to him being dominant first (and like people here said you need to assert yourself as a pack leader) and second due to packed up energy and so you should probably give him more physical and mental stimulation!

good luck!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Gwen Bailey The Perfect Puppy Book. The bible for all puppy owners.


Totally agree with you on that - although not sure i like the training guidance she's given - still can't get Mika to roll over/lie down! LOL! Everything else so far is a piece of cake - aside from the command 'leave!'


----------

